# 4' rolling scaffold



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I use one of those 4' mini rolling/folding scaffolds a lot. 
My last one lasted almost 10 yrs until one of the casters finally shot craps.
The caster stem was an odd size so I can't replace the caster. So I bought one at the big box store.
My old one had nice rubber 5" casters. This one has crappy 4" plastic ones. Even when locked, they slide on carpet.
A quick google search shows me that I can't find a high-quality 4' rolling scaffold anymore. All I see are weak one with 4" casters. 
Does anybody have a source for good, high-quality mini scaffolds?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Just replace the caster.
Grainger or uline.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

A Set of 4 Perry 5" Scaffolding Wheels with 1" Solid Round Stem CBM1290 - Scaffolding Accessories - Amazon.com


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Better yet...

And remember Tim, Google is your friend. 

http://www.scaffoldframe.com/Mini_Mobile_Scaffold_p/mpmf4.htm


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Bender said:


> Just replace the caster.
> Grainger or uline.





ProWallGuy said:


> The caster stem was an odd size so I can't replace the caster.


First place I looked at was Grainger. Nada. The stem was something like 1 1/8" or something weird like that. 



Schmidt & Co. said:


> A Set of 4 Perry 5" Scaffolding Wheels with 1" Solid Round Stem CBM1290 - Scaffolding Accessories - Amazon.com


See above.



Schmidt & Co. said:


> Better yet...
> 
> And remember Tim, Google is your friend.
> 
> http://www.scaffoldframe.com/Mini_Mobile_Scaffold_p/mpmf4.htm


I didn't see that one, it might just be a winner.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Craig's List?


----------



## throbak (Jun 26, 2010)

Look on Craigslist. A month ago, I got my 2nd Werner 4 foot Contractor Buddy, still in the box, for $200. First one I traded 3 hours labor to a brother of the brush. These are the best ones IMHO, made from the same diameter tubing as the Werner rolling scaffolding.


----------

